# Sooo many choices still can't decide



## Feiwen (Sep 4, 2013)

So I've finally got my choices narrowed down to 3 yaks. I figure i'll be doing a 40/40/20 between rivers/creeks/lakes this coming season. So I need to decide which one to get. Either a coosa, cuda 12, or Pred Mx. I've yet to actually float a MX but I've seen nothing but great reviews. I'll be buying 2 of them more then likely but only one this year. Which would serve me best as my first purchase? Thanks for your time.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Kind of in the same boat but I will be doing aprox 60% creeks, and 20/20 rivers and lakes. I was looking at the exact same boats as you. I ruled out the coosa a while ago but was really hesitant to say so here untill now in fear of getting slammed by the jackson clan here LOL. After reading stucks review of the predator mx I am sold. Ill probably pull the trigger here shortly, just found out I can get one local at the fin. 
You'll just have to make a decision and run with it. But seeing as how you are spending alot of time on still water I would recomend the cuda or mx. Lots of guys love the coosa also but with what little time i had on it I would not want to paddle that thing far in flat water. Just my 2 cents for what its worth.


----------



## OhioHotboy (Apr 11, 2011)

I can also say that the Cuda is a very forgiving and versatile craft especially since you wish to fish lake and rivers. Great for new guys and good for vets. The one thing that im glad i decided on was going with the 14 because im a larger dude (6ft 4in 245lbs). Even in the small creeks around here I never feel it to be too big, but thats preference. Point is i dont think you can go wrong with either between the Cuda and the Predator. I too am out on the Coosa. Ride 115 over Coosa all day.





http://kayakfishingohio.com/


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

I've had several yaks and I have settled in happily to the jackson line. I'll tell you what everyone does. Paddle them all first if you can. I have a jackson cuda 14 which I love for the lake fishing I mainly do. I also have a jackson cruise 12 which is great versatile boat. Tracks and paddles great with good glide and speed for lakes and is a good stable, nimble platform for river and small water use. If you mostly fish creeks and rivers, the coosa is the ticket!!! BUT you'll hate paddling it on a lake. The cuda 14 is awesome on lakes and big water but it wouldn't be my river choice by any means because of size and difficulty portaging. The cuda 12 or the cruise 12 are a good in-between all around choice. As far as other possibilities, the native watercraft slayer 12 (which I have owned) might be a good river boat...very stable but I do not like how it paddles on lakes. Kind of a water pusher and pretty slow. Might also check out the native watercraft manta ray 12. Hard to find one that does it all exceptionally but I really love my Jackson's. If you want internal storage, you will like the center console of the cuda. The insert is great and you will like being able to store tackle trays in there and get to them easily without having to turn around to get into your tackle bag or crate. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I think Stuckey did a detailed review of the Predator. If you are going to spend only 20% of your time on lakes it's probably a better choice than the 'Cuda. 

If rivers are more like the Ohio and less like the LMR or GMR, then maybe the 'Cuda will be your boat.

The Coosa is an awesome creek/small river craft and I've read reviews that it does fine on lakes and the ocean as well.


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm in the same boat...pun intended.
In the fall, it was the Slayer 12. Then I was leaning towards the Cuda 12. Now I'm leaning towards the Predator 13. I guess I need to get out and paddle some of these.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Best new kayak coming on the market is the Feelfree Lure. You should check it out before getting overly jumpy ok kayaks.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Yakphisher said:


> Best new kayak coming on the market is the Feelfree Lure. You should check it out before getting overly jumpy ok kayaks.


"Best"...I always think that's funny. Best for what?
More importantly, here's what a few Moken Pro Staff members thought about the "best" new yak and Moken as a company:

_Not sure what to think of this, I know as a Promotional Rep you are supposed to stand behind the product the company is putting out, but I don't think I can stand behind it anymore.
Here is the new LURE kayak that FeelFree is going to put out and I'm sorry but it just doesn't look right to me. 
http://www.kayakfishingmagazine.net/...oken-lure.html

Not only that but I have found a major issue with the front hatch and how it leaks and all I'm being told is it has been corrected. I cannot stand behind a product that is not going to have the true backing of the company selling it. I can't get the team leader to back up the warranty on the boats, I can't get an answer for any of those questions. I've stepped down as a Promotional Staffer because I feel there's a lot that isn't being told to the public about the boats, and I cannot try and sell you something that I don't feel will be a good sale at this time. I like my current Kayak and can fix the leak, but for those who have purchased Mokens I hope the company will stand behind them and replace or fix the kayaks as needed._

Here's the thread in it's entirety: 
http://www.bigwatersedge.com/bwevb/showthread.php?t=18747


----------



## Feiwen (Sep 4, 2013)

Ya Bubbagon i actually came across that youtube video a few weeks ago looking at the new lure. The lure is no where on my radar for a purchase. Also i don't see it being anywhere near the "best" new yak for rivers or open water. Thanks for your input tho Yakphiser.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Got in a Slayer for the first time the other day and I really like it. It is tippy (even in the low seat position) compared to my FB 160 but I think most kayaks are. You can paddle a strait line ok and it turns fast. Seems like a good all water boat. Its my front runner until I try something I like better.

I would really like to try the Pred mx. Or any of the jackson yaks for that matter. 

I think if you want two kayaks then the Coosa/cuda combo may be hard to beat. But if there is any chance that you will just be purchasing the one then I would be looking at the Pred MX or the Slayer.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> That thread with the pro staffer jumping ship on Mokken and trashing the company is a real soap opera.


My thoughts exactly. Absolutely rediculous. It's a new yak, it's going to have a few flaws. He's job is to be a promotional angler.....He should do his job and let the company do theirs. 


As for the original post....There are a ton of yaks hitting the market every year that are amazing. With that said every kayak is different and has its own strengths and weaknesses. 

I've had the pleasure of paddling the slayer 12 a handfull of times in the last month or so. It's a great kayak no doubt. As Russ said it does feel a little tippy at first, but both he and I are used to sot kayaks with normal seats....ie no high low seating. The hull shape favors moving water, no keel. Which means it will turn on a dime, but will get blown around by wind pretty easily. I've had it on some big, rough water and it does better than I expected for the lack of keel.

The seat is phenomenonal....back pain, what back pain? For me the best part of the slayer is the open layout. The deck is completely open, which let's me drop hawg troughs, pliers, tackle boxes, etc down without having to put them back in their place. Yep I'm that disorganized messy angler. Lol. The slayer lacks internal storage, which might be a deal breaker for some......i could care less though. The slayer has over 130" of Grove track which makes it pretty easy to mount rod holders, fishfinders, cameras, etc. without drilling holes.

The wheel on the other hand is sub par. It's OK on flat even pavement but pretty useless in sand, mud, etc.

The slayer could be used as an all around yak pretty easily. It would fit well with someone who spends greater than 60% of their time on moving water. 

After last year I can definitely say that if you fish both moving and flatwater you'd be best off to buy a boat more suited for rivers, no keel. You can make a river boat work on flatwater, but if you take a flatwater boat to shallow swift rivers you going to regret it. I spent most of my days on the river stressed out last year.....i drug my kayak twice as much as other guys, and tipped twice as much too. Nothing like getting hung up on a rock and balancing on your keel. 

Hope that helped. Good luck with your search. Do your research and you'll be fine.

Just my o2.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

SeanStone said:


> My thoughts exactly. Absolutely rediculous. It's a new yak, it's going to have a few flaws. He's job is to be a promotional angler.....He should do his job and let the company do theirs.
> 
> 
> As for the original post....There are a ton of yaks hitting the market every year that are amazing. With that said every kayak is different and has its own strengths and weaknesses.
> ...



So the slayer is tippy? Could you stand and fish in this or is it too unstable? I don't think i necessarily need to stand and fish all the time...however, I'd like to stand up to get the blood flowing and stretch a bit.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

It has secondary stability, so it tips to a point and then catches on the side. I believe this is normal for most of the new kayaks especially ones with raised seating. I am just used to a very low profile kayak with very low seating so it is a new feeling for me. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

SeanStone said:


> After last year I can definitely say that if you fish both moving and flatwater you'd be best off to buy a boat more suited for rivers, no keel. You can make a river boat work on flatwater, but if you take a flatwater boat to shallow swift rivers you going to regret it. I spent most of my days on the river stressed out last year.....i drug my kayak twice as much as other guys, and tipped twice as much too. Nothing like getting hung up on a rock and balancing on your keel.
> 
> Hope that helped. Good luck with your search. Do your research and you'll be fine.
> 
> ...


Times 100. Tough thing for guys who have never owned a kayak to understand.
If you're planning on spending most of your time fishing rivers, you need to start your search with the BOTTOM of the boat first, and then go from there.


----------



## Feiwen (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks Everyone I really appreciate the responses. Looks like it will a Coosa to start off with and maybe a 'Cuda 12 or 14 down the road.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Zorro said:


> So the slayer is tippy? Could you stand and fish in this or is it too unstable? I don't think i necessarily need to stand and fish all the time...however, I'd like to stand up to get the blood flowing and stretch a bit.


Yes you can stand in it. I stood up once but then sat back down again because I didn't want to end a trip prematurely. I've never been able to stand in a yak until the slayer, so I'm not used to it yet. This time of year makes it tough to test the limits of a kayak so I have not gotten comfortable with it.

I've been in the seated position for over 8 hours and have never felt uncomfortable. It's not like a normal kayak seat....your knees are bent and blood flows pretty well. The best thing to do is get in one and try it. 

If the weather clears up shoot me a pm and I'll see if we can meet up somewhere.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Feiwen said:


> Thanks Everyone I really appreciate the responses. Looks like it will a Coosa to start off with and maybe a 'Cuda 12 or 14 down the road.


You will love the coosa man. If I was fishing that much river and creek over the lakes, I would go coosa for sure. Love those boats!


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Bubbagon said:


> "Best"...I always think that's funny. Best for what?
> More importantly, here's what a few Moken Pro Staff members thought about the "best" new yak and Moken as a company:
> 
> _Not sure what to think of this, I know as a Promotional Rep you are supposed to stand behind the product the company is putting out, but I don't think I can stand behind it anymore.
> ...


Not to sure about their feedbacks but I tell you that Feelfree Company does stand behind their products. I have not had the issue of leaking hatches with my Moken unlike the WS Tarpon that leaked every time a wave comes over. I fish in Erie quite a bit and its no issue. Only issue I had was one the latches broke. Called them up and got replacement within a week. Second issue I had which I will fully put the blame on myself from experimenting which is another subject. I broke the seat so called them again and got a no questions asked by fedex a new seat! Hell I couldn't get a damn comment from Freedom Hawk aka Jackson sister company on the POS to remedy their problems that I had with it.
The owner was truly genuine ******* on the phone and tools 3 weeks to get parts so I can use it again. Pitiful and good luck!! I don't have much good to say about the maker of Predator either as they surely dropped the ball on a defective canoe they made and never wanted to do anything to remedy it. Another good riddance I'll say. So what they will say but they just can not back their products like they say they do. I am no professional on their staff so its from a real consumer point of view. 
Bubbaaggon, you are definitely a biased individual but whatever floats your boat!!;-)
It kinda absurd for whatever reason the Lure doesn't look right to you? You crack me up! Again it may be very similar to that Predator but I know that at least Feelfree will back it up better! With your biased views on some paid advertisers views without due justice or any real use experience with them is unjust! They probably had leaking hatches to not latching them properly! LOL


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

SeanStone said:


> Yes you can stand in it. I stood up once but then sat back down again because I didn't want to end a trip prematurely. I've never been able to stand in a yak until the slayer, so I'm not used to it yet. This time of year makes it tough to test the limits of a kayak so I have not gotten comfortable with it.
> 
> I've been in the seated position for over 8 hours and have never felt uncomfortable. It's not like a normal kayak seat....your knees are bent and blood flows pretty well. The best thing to do is get in one and try it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sean, I might have to take you up on that! 

So if the seat is that comfortable, then I might not even need to stand up. I've spent about 5-6 hours in my kayak without standing. When I finally got up, my legs didn't want to work. Odd feeling.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Yakphisher said:


> Bubbaaggon, you are definitely a biased individual but whatever floats your boat!!;-)
> It kinda absurd for whatever reason the Lure doesn't look right to you? You crack me up! Again it may be very similar to that Predator but I know that at least Feelfree will back it up better! With your biased views on some paid advertisers views without due justice or any real use experience with them is unjust! They probably had leaking hatches to not latching them properly! LOL


I never said that it didn't look right to me. Looks kind of awesome, to be honest.
I just did a search on the boat and that was one of the first things to come up.
I didn't write that stuff, a Moken prostaffer did; Who, I assuming, knows how to close a hatch.

As far as my bias, I do indeed like kayaks for rivers. And I do like how Jackson designs and tests their hulls.
I think they make one of the best kayaks for river fishing, which is what I do.
I'm not a big fan of Old Town at all, but I have a lot of good things to say about the Predator MX, as they seem to have abandoned their traditional approach to fishing kayak hulls.
I never say one kayak is the BEST, as it's all personal fishing style and preference. And I think people who claim any kayak is "best" are the ones showing an obvious bias. 

I'm glad to hear your experience with Moken was better than what I read online. I think if anyone is going to pay that much money for any kayak, that person has decided to pay extra for a "lifetime" boat. And the service should match the price.


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

So many choices, I am still a little undecided although I am still hear just hanging around absorbing everyone's advice. I have claimed by the end of November I would have one bought. Although the money is not the issue anymore. Overtime equals kayak, lol. I definatley put the extra hours in the past couple months. So I was sold on the kilroy, but have been researching natives New ultimate 12 fx coming out in 2014. Now undecided again!.. it looks like a nice vessel, and how could they go wrong making new adjustments to the top selling ultimate in 2013?... 

Anyone's thoughts on the new ultimatefx. Vs. Kilroy....I have seen a few talk up the kilroy on hear and other various sites. I wonder what is the top selling points from someone who has had a season to float the kilroy? Any feedback?

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Own both the mx and the coosa, both are extremely great river boats, and will preform on flat water and ocean just fine.
If you're looking for solely a river boat, either is a good choice, but are different animals. The Coosa as of now has no equal, it's the Ferrari of river boats, turns like no other and handles lesser white water with ease. The mx is more like a four seat touring luxury suv, it can out turn about everything except the coosa, more forgiving, and room to bring everything with you in comfort.

If I'm going to fish hard and the levels are up, coosa will be the boat I take, you can get it anywhere with ease.even low water the coosa shines you can dodge and duck looking for a deep enough channel to float, and it floats shallow compared to most boats.

Between the two I'd ask myself what's most important, the coosa feel tippy(hate using that word for kayak's) but that's the secret to being able to lean into turns like true white water boats. Standing is easy, you will get used to the boat after an hour in the seat, never put the seat in the low positron.
The mx feels more stable, doesn't turn as well but you have more room for extra stuff, but saying the coosa lacks in storage but the mx has more. Mx is heavier.



Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks again for the advice steamstalker, I remember you saying that now. I keep hanging around for that kind of expert advice.you guys have been more than helpful. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Brad45005 said:


> Thanks again for the advice steamstalker, I remember you saying that now. I keep hanging around for that kind of expert advice.you guys have been more than helpful.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I'm hanging around as well and enjoy reading about everyone's opinion on this matter.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Yakphisher said:


> Best new kayak coming on the market is the Feelfree Lure. You should check it out before getting overly jumpy ok kayaks.


Wow, let me grab my beer and chips, this is going to be good!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

SeanStone said:


> The wheel on the other hand is sub par. It's OK on flat even pavement but pretty useless in sand, mud, etc.


A little yak trailer, although not nearly as convenient will do a better job over soft surfaces or rough terrain. That little wheel probably excels moving over a parking lot. 



SeanStone said:


> After last year I can definitely say that if you fish both moving and flatwater you'd be best off to buy a boat more suited for rivers, no keel. You can make a river boat work on flatwater, but if you take a flatwater boat to shallow swift rivers you going to regret it. I spent most of my days on the river stressed out last year.....i drug my kayak twice as much as other guys, and tipped twice as much too. Nothing like getting hung up on a rock and balancing on your keel.


I agree, but in wind no keel can be very a very frustrating experience with tracking on big water. It's all about tradeoffs.


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Brad45005 said:


> So many choices, I am still a little undecided although I am still hear just hanging around absorbing everyone's advice. I have claimed by the end of November I would have one bought. Although the money is not the issue anymore. Overtime equals kayak, lol. I definatley put the extra hours in the past couple months. So I was sold on the kilroy, but have been researching natives New ultimate 12 fx coming out in 2014. Now undecided again!.. it looks like a nice vessel, and how could they go wrong making new adjustments to the top selling ultimate in 2013?...
> 
> Anyone's thoughts on the new ultimatefx. Vs. Kilroy....I have seen a few talk up the kilroy on hear and other various sites. I wonder what is the top selling points from someone who has had a season to float the kilroy? Any feedback?
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I have the cuda 14 and a cruise 12. I have been on a little Kilroy kick lately. I've had a native ultimate 14.5 but I like the way the Kilroy is set up with the rod tubes and usual high/low elite seat. Also I like the flat floor insert that's in there. From what I have read it is possibly faster than the cuda 12 as it sports an identical hull minus the scupper plugs. I'd like to paddle and check one out in the spring. What is has over the cuda may be speed and obviously it is more stable being that your standing slightly below the water level. Downside is it's not self draining like a sot so if you are fishing in heavy rain or get a lot of water in, should have a hand bilge like I did with the ultimate. If you get into one let me know how you like it!


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

I will definitely let you guys know when I make" the purchase". Although my opinions probably will not matter much due to this being my 1st. Kayak, with that being said I come here for experienced conversation on the topic. But I will put my 2 cents in anyways, lol. 

My main financial task has been completed, now I just have to pull the trigger. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Yakkin4bass said:


> I have the cuda 14 and a cruise 12. I have been on a little Kilroy kick lately. I've had a native ultimate 14.5 but I like the way the Kilroy is set up with the rod tubes and usual high/low elite seat. Also I like the flat floor insert that's in there. From what I have read it is possibly faster than the cuda 12 as it sports an identical hull minus the scupper plugs. I'd like to paddle and check one out in the spring. What is has over the cuda may be speed and obviously it is more stable being that your standing slightly below the water level. Downside is it's not self draining like a sot so if you are fishing in heavy rain or get a lot of water in, should have a hand bilge like I did with the ultimate. If you get into one let me know how you like it!


I like your analysis of the Kilroy. I saw the kayak at Columbus Kayak and it definitely caught my attention. I never thought I'd consider the sit in style but this one is definitely one to consider. My main concern is water accumulation and you kinda confirmed it. I like the seating and being down in the boat for stability purposes. The hi/lo seat is nice and I do like the plastic "dashboard". This would be pretty nice for mounting a finder.


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Zorro said:


> I like your analysis of the Kilroy. I saw the kayak at Columbus Kayak and it definitely caught my attention. I never thought I'd consider the sit in style but this one is definitely one to consider. My main concern is water accumulation and you kinda confirmed it. I like the seating and being down in the boat for stability purposes. The hi/lo seat is nice and I do like the plastic "dashboard". This would be pretty nice for mounting a finder.


My native ultimate was a great boat and unless your on in some really rough water, a sit inside is great. Water getting in is limited to what falls off your paddle or out of the sky. Think I'm kinda a sot guy though. I bought the ultimate so I could bring my black lab fishing with me. After that experiment and the fact that he was 18 months old at the time I decided, fishing is a little easier without the dog in the boat. Went back to a sot. I am interested in that Kilroy though! Btw, zorro, I sent you a pm a while back about a good deal on a slayer 12 that is posted on craigslist in Dayton, since when you and "putty" met me to get that tarpon, you mentioned a slayer. You ever get that?


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

One thing to think about that made a difference to me and might for you is whether or not you do actual point A to point B floats or just single access river/creek trips. I do mostly single access trips and paddling upstream can be difficult in less efficient hulls. With that in mind, if I were in the market for a SOT right now, it would be a Cuda 12 because of its more efficient hull design and 12' length that's is still short enough to turn easily. 
Just another aspect to think about and muddy the waters a bit.  Good luck!


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

I have been researching the kilroy for some time now. That's the first I've heard about any changes to that vessel. ..

Streamstalker, changes to the 2014 kilroy model?....I will be anxiously awaiting for this reply, lol.

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

streamstalker said:


> Rumors are there will be some changes to next year's Kilroy....


When I worked in manufacturing it was called TQM, it's all about continuous improvement. That's what innovative companies do.


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

Yeah, that definitely makes sense. I have been searching the web, still unable to locate any changes on the kilroy model. I guess we will just have to wait and see.

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Yakkin4bass said:


> My native ultimate was a great boat and unless your on in some really rough water, a sit inside is great. Water getting in is limited to what falls off your paddle or out of the sky. Think I'm kinda a sot guy though. I bought the ultimate so I could bring my black lab fishing with me. After that experiment and the fact that he was 18 months old at the time I decided, fishing is a little easier without the dog in the boat. Went back to a sot. I am interested in that Kilroy though! Btw, zorro, I sent you a pm a while back about a good deal on a slayer 12 that is posted on craigslist in Dayton, since when you and "putty" met me to get that tarpon, you mentioned a slayer. You ever get that?


No, I never got that PM. Thanks for trying though.


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

Lol, climate control and Bluetooth. What about airbags?..maybe, backup camera?
Just made me laugh ,had to post. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Zorro said:


> No, I never got that PM. Thanks for trying though.


No problem man! That thing is still listed if you get the itch for a slayer. As far as the changes to the kilroy, I think they are accessory improvements for 2014. Pretty sure the hull remains unchanged.


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh and for anyone interested, Loveland Canoe and Kayak down in my neck of the woods still has a leftover 2013 kilroy demo they tell me is barely used and they are asking $999+tax. I think it's blaze color...someone looking to save a few $ on a kilroy might be interested + they are literally on the lmr if you want to test paddle it.


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

I seen his post on craigslist, have been in contact with him the last week, a pretty nice price on the kilroy. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

You could consider this big pig. Talk about a specialty angling kayak.....

Jackson Big Rig


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

backlashed said:


> You could consider this big pig. Talk about a specialty angling kayak.....
> 
> Jackson Big Rig


X2

That is a nice boat!


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

Big rig = tractor trailer, lol. That's what they refer it as. Looks like a very nice vessel. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

In reference to the used kilroy out of loveland, it is sunburst color, I Dnt know about that color, it's a little" louder" than I was wanting. Might be alright with some mud on it, lol.

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Brad45005 said:


> In reference to the used kilroy out of loveland, it is sunburst color, I Dnt know about that color, it's a little" louder" than I was wanting. Might be alright with some mud on it, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


If that's the orange and yellow combination, not my favorite at all. Probably my last choice.


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

I hope I'm never in that situation streamstalker, lol. Although you are correct that would be the perfect color for that episode!.

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

backlashed said:


> You could consider this big pig. Talk about a specialty angling kayak.....
> 
> Jackson Big Rig


Why is there a GoPro looking at that dude's crotch?


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

TheCream said:


> Why is there a GoPro looking at that dude's crotch?


I have a feeling that gopro was supposed to be focused on the power pole....in the back of the boat. Heyohhhhh!!!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I think you mean Micro Pole.
Double Heyohhhhh!!!


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

streamstalker said:


> Yeah, I can't take the really bright colored kayaks either. My Kilroy is black widow, and it looks pretty bad ass , but if I had the patience to order my preference, I would have gotten desert camo.
> 
> Really, if you are going to be on big water a lot, you ought to go with one of the bright options. I have fished out of my sand colored Ultimate in a sand colored fishing shirt a number of times on the Allegheny. I matched the rocks so closely that the people I was fishing with had a hard time seeing me when we got a few hundred yards apart.


My cuda 14 is black widow also. Couldn't get desert camo which was my first choice too. I'm happy with the black widow. Kinda like that they brought back the yellow jacket and the urban camo and I like the new green hornet color too.


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

I think that bright color might be alright on the water although sitting on my truck or in the garage, not so much. Lol..he has a good price on it, but I think I will pass. 
He said he would knock off another 25$ if I picked it up by this weekend

. Anyone interested it's a descent deal if color doesn't matter. He said it has hardly any scratches on it, it's like brand new. 

I will pay the extra for a color I like. I mean I'm gonna have it for years to come so I might as well get one I like to look at. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

I have his number if anyone is interested. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Made a quick look at some Jackson kayak at Backpackers. They have them and in the right color, lime camp. Looks good!


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

I am unable to find these 2014 colors for some strange reason. What link did you find them at?

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Brad45005 said:


> I am unable to find these 2014 colors for some strange reason. What link did you find them at?
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


http://jacksonkayak.com/jk-kayaks/kayak-fishing/cuda/colors/


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

K, Thanks. I was a little confused. Lol, 
I was looking for the solid olive color, which is not available unless special order, neither is the black widow. They do however have the green hornet, and the yellow jacket that looks pretty awesome. 
Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

There is the kilroy I was telling u guys about, I think I am going to pass. Its just the wrong color for me. . If anyone is interested let me know and I'll send u his #. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Yeah, jackson got rid of some colors and added new ones and brought back some old ones. Of course you can always special order whatever color you want for a price. 

As for that kilroy, I think that bright orange color is called blaze and I don't mind that color too much. The yellow/orange mix is the color that is not my style. Mark, over at that place was telling me, he's remodeling up in his building there so that there will be a boat showroom.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Yea, 'cause we all know color is really important with an anglers yak.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Columbus Kayak has a Coosa in the Yak Attack color. VERY badass!! I want one, I want one, I want one!!
http://jacksonkayak.com/jk-kayaks/kayak-fishing/coosa/coosa-yakattack-version/


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Bubbagon said:


> Columbus Kayak has a Coosa in the Yak Attack color. VERY badass!! I want one, I want one, I want one!!
> http://jacksonkayak.com/jk-kayaks/kayak-fishing/coosa/coosa-yakattack-version/


You're right! It is badass! I've seen the big tuna in that color as well. In addition to the sweet color, which is important of course, there are a couple yak attack accessories added onto those boats as well.


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

You guys are correct, that color is bad ass. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Feiwen (Sep 4, 2013)

Bubbagon said:


> Columbus Kayak has a Coosa in the Yak Attack color. VERY badass!! I want one, I want one, I want one!!
> http://jacksonkayak.com/jk-kayaks/kayak-fishing/coosa/coosa-yakattack-version/


No Bubb that's mine.... 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I can't thank you guys enough, for ALL the opinions! ???

OK,,, Here I go. 
I've been lurking, & searching, AND watching every Youtube Yak video that I can find. I THOUGHT that I was going to BUY like 3 months ago,,, in time for Christmas.

Here's my story/ problems.

#1) I'm 6'2" & 300#,,, & not-so-good knees. Hurts when I sit too long.

I spent most of my younger years in a 12' Sportspal. I built a nice comfy seat up on the gunnel's. 

90% of the time I 'rowed' using the ore locks. My Father-in-law sat in back & did all the fishing! ( lol, fare trade,,, I married his red-head daughter! ;>) ) 

I Always used that Sportspal on strip mine quarries & lake back-water coves. ie FLAT WATER.

Just got back from a Canada trip where I used a square-back. I sat up high & rowed,,,, no problem with my knees,,, I was able to stand up once in a while to straighten my legs. Nice.

My kids (4- 30's) all have white water yaks, but now they are getting interested in fishing yaks. AND the grandkids are come'n!!

We still fish all the quarries but now we go to NC OBX, & Georgia & Florida, were We would fish inside the Sound and the feeder rivers and inlets. ALSO, we need 'em to fish inside Erie's Bula & Conn breakwalls for smallies & perch. I'd buy another Sporstpal but aluminum & SALT,,,,,,

I JUST LOVE that "Jackson Big Rig" Picture, where the guy is standing up casting! 36" WIDE. (Just what I was thinking,,, MAX weight cap???)
Maybe something like this?
[ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/Malibu-X-13-fast-fun-sit-on-top-fishing-stable-kayak-/130339469337?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e58d67819#ht_8327wt_862"]Malibu x 13 Fast Fun Sit on Top Fishing Stable Kayak | eBay[/ame]

Would a rig like that be suitable for the OBX inlets,,, standing & casting & maybe throwing a cast-net for bait or shrimp? 
Would that rig take on an occasional wave or boat-wash? (#1 fear)
How about maneuvering down a 'flat-water' river like the Ohio, Muskingum, or Beaver?
Now Erie. Would it be EASY enough to paddle 1/2-1 mi or so to the lighthouses? Could I/ should I add a trolling motor?

I searched for some sort of graph that rates different types of Kayaks, for different uses. I guess I'll have to depend on you OGF guys?

Brad,,, Bubba, Streamstalker etc,,, Thanks Tons


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

Well since this will be my first purchase for a kayak, I'm not sure I would be any help to you for experienced conversation. Although I have watched every you tube available for kayak fishing. I have looked and searched and had conversations with experienced paddlers from this site. I have been overwhelmed with so many choices and been back and forth on models, I have come to the conclusion of one model and not going to look any more, lol. ..I am 5'7, 150lbs. 36yrs. Old spend 3 days a week in the gym, the rest at work or home doing work. But if I was a bigger guy I would definatley look into the big rig by jackson. I cannot believe what they are doing with kayaks now a day's. It really looks like a nice vessel. You have come to the right place for experience conversation. I have learned a lot just by reading and asking. These guys are fantastic!. Two thumbs up....

Me, I have my eye on the Kilroy (with blinders on of course), lol. No more browsing. 

With that being said I will be looking for a fishing partner in a couple months. Just to make sure I make it out alive my first launch, lol. Its Rachel's orders. It was a compromise to me spending the money on the yak.

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Brad45005 said:


> With that being said I will be looking for a fishing partner in a couple months. Just to make sure I make it out alive my first launch, lol. Its Rachel's orders. It was a compromise to me spending the money on the yak.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


For my first time out, I left all fishing gear behind. I put my pfd on and went to some calm flat water. Spent about 15 minutes figuring out how to paddle and turn and testing the stability of the kayak. After that, I paddled back in and loaded up my gear. I made sure to tether my gear to the boat...in case I did flip it. 

This is in case you can't find anyone...however, I'd meet up for your maiden voyage if you needed someone.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks again Brad,,, "big rig by jackson".

Happy Holidays
Good Luck & Play Safe!


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Doboy said:


> Maybe something like this?
> Malibu x 13 Fast Fun Sit on Top Fishing Stable Kayak | eBay
> 
> Would a rig like that be suitable for the OBX inlets,,, standing & casting & maybe throwing a cast-net for bait or shrimp?
> ...


I own a malibu x13.....your not going to do a lot of standing. ..If any. It's stable, but not that stable. I stood in mine a couple of times with no gear, I would not recommend every doing it unless your prepared to get wet. There's not much of a standing platform either. It's 28" wide......you'd be best to find a yak 32" or over if you wanna stand easily.




Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks Sean

Between OGF, Youtube, AND Ebay,,, there IS too many choices!

Guess that there's no way I can purchase one and make it a 'surprise'.
I'mm gonna have'ta get the 'kids' involved with their opinions,,,, Like the need for more stability, with the ability of making 'donuts' in a cove, around brush, or turning around in a river backwash, 
or more wave busting speed, with the ease of long distance touring.????

Maybe, If I go used, I could buy one of each! :Banane45:
Try 'em & trade 'em 

I was watching this one on Ebay,,, just to see the interest, & selling price.
I asked the seller the questions.
[ame]http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161175227263&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123[/ame]


You OGF Yak guys should start a 'rating' comparison chart, (Consumer Reports) with ALL the criteria listed,,,,, it'll go viral.


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

Check out jacksons web site they released a video of the big rig. The vessel looks to be very nice

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Doboy said:


> Thanks Sean
> 
> Between OGF, Youtube, AND Ebay,,, there IS too many choices!
> 
> ...


It's true....the whole idea of no one yak is the best for every given situation...so I'd say, hell yeah! By multiple yaks! You're going to end up having multiples eventually. Get one that is big time stable for standing, get one that is built for speed for covering big distances, get a smaller, lighter one for the times when you need to portage for a ways around river dams or to your destination. If you only get one, there are ones that do a lot of those things well but you gotta sacrifice something to get something else. Stability wise I would agree with brad on checking out that jackson big rig or even check out the jackson tuna. I've been told by someone who has paddled all of them that the big rig and tuna do paddle very good but not quite the speed of the cuda. If stability is a primary, I'd check those 2 boats out. If speed is a priority, it's hard to beat the wilderness systems tarpon series 120, 140, 160....you aren't gonna want to stand in a tarpon though. I like your idea of getting together a rating chart! I will also add that what feels comfortable to one person, will be a whole other story to another. That's why they all say, paddle some boats first before you buy!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey Brad45005,,, Any of this talk helping you? 
Oh ya,,, you made up your mind??? 



I came up with these informative links;
Here's where I'm at,,,, so far.

http://www.nucanoe.com/videos/

http://www.yakangler.com/kayaks-and-gear/item/2425-fishing-kayaks-for-the-big-guys

http://www.yakangler.com/kayaks-and-gear/item/2752-jackson-kayak-big-rig-overview

http://www.yakangler.com/kayaks-and-gear/item/2734-five-kayaks-everyone-is-talking-about


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

Bubbagon, was at Columbus Kayaks today looking at the yak attack...didn't see any sold signs on so I guess it is "unclaimed"... just sayin..


----------



## Feiwen (Sep 4, 2013)

Its all good. Ill be making my purchase by the end of next month


----------



## Feiwen (Sep 4, 2013)

Looks great... And I thought I had it situated.... 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

